# Well, the werewolf made it. Happy Birthday!!!



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Quinnie is 1 year old today. To celebrate, she added Ducky, Bunny and Squirrel to her stuffed toy collection. She had peach pie, raw pork rib, and cheese. 

She doesn't know it, but her Susie signed her up for classes beginning at the end of the month. Maybe we will be ready for the show in December. We'll see. 

She is special. Sweet. Smart. I think I got me another heart dog. She isn't Arwen, or Babs, or Jenna, but she does have me wrapped around her little paw.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Happty Birthday, Quinnie! Sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Quinnie. Enjoy your new stuffies and your class.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Quinnie!
Sounds like you are going to have a lot of fun in the upcoming classes.
I think we need a picture of the Werewolf.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Quinnie! I second the picture request.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Quinnie! I agree, pictures please!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday Queenie!! Sounds like your birthday feast was fit for royalty (or a werewolf, lol)!! Enjoy your new stuffies and your upcoming training!!:smile2:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow!A year already?Happy Birthday Quinnie!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks, I should take more pictures of her. I really do not have anything all that recent. She does love her new toys though. She came in with her new duck and had fun with Ducky, Skunky, and Lamby in my bed last night. Nothing like putting your foot on a slobbery skunk when you are trying to sleep. 

This is she:


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hahahaha! Or turning over in bed, feeling a hard lump under you and thinking "What the @*%$## is that?" and pulling out a stupid ball...


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Pretty girl!!

Looks pretty innocent for a Werewolf. 
Seriously, it sounds like she had a great day.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

:birthday:That peach pie sounds yummy. Happy birthday Quinnie. You lucky dog.


----------



## TracyM (Nov 17, 2016)

She is gorgeous! Happy birthday!


----------

